# Malermuschel



## topmarvin (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo
Ich hab mir vor kurzem eine Malermuschel gekauft und sie ist etwa 9 cm lang.
Und jetzt zu meiner frage: 
1. Wie alt werden die Malermuscheln?
2. Wie groß wird die noch?
3. Was macht die im Teich?
4. Kann man die auch füttern?
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Marvin


----------



## Frank (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Malermuschel*

Hallo Marvin,

herzlich willkommen bei uns im Club. 

Zu deinen Fragen:


Malermuscheln können in entsprechenden Gewässern bis zu 10 Jahre alt werden.
Sie erreichen eine größe von 6 - 10 cm, in seltenen Fällen können sich auch bis zu 14 cm erreichen.
Tja, manche erwarten eine oft überschätzte Filterwirkung durch __ Muscheln.
Nein, da sie sich u. a. von kleinen anorganischen Schwebstoffen ernährt

Aber jetzt mal eine Frage an dich:
Warum informierst du dich nicht *vor* dem Kauf über die Haltungsbedingungen von Lebewesen? 

Ich denke nicht, das die Muschel lange in deinem Teich überleben wird. Man sagt als Faustformel 1 Muschel für 1000 Liter Wasser. 
Deswegen hör dich mal um, ob du sie nicht anderweitig in ein für die Muschel besser geeignetes Gewässer abgeben kannst. 

Dann hab ich in deinem Profil gelesen, das du des weiteren noch 6 Fische, wahrscheinlich Goldfische, in deinem Teich hast.
Dein Teich ist definitiv zu klein für Fische! Bitte gib auch diese an Teichbesitzer, deren Haltungsbedingungen artgerecht sind. 
Du wirst sehen, das sich dein kleines Biotop auch ohne Fische prächtig entwickelt und sich allerlei verschiedenes Getier einfindet.  

Wahrscheinlich wirst du jetzt mit einem "Ja aber" antworten.
Darauf kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen: Es gibt dabei kein "Ja aber". Es ist einfach fakt!

Die Wahrheit ist oft hart, aber so ist es nunmal im Leben.

Trotzdem nix für Ungut.


----------



## AndiF. (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Malermuschel*

Hallo Zusammen, 

Ich bin neu hier und weiß jetzt nicht ob ich hier richtig bin. 
Ich habe eine Frage zur Malermuschel, wie muß ich diese überwintern, kann ich sie im Teich lassen oder muß ich sie raus nehmen?

Viele Grüße 
Andi


----------

